# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  LIMITED KC ' OCHIBA IGARASHI " HANYA 19 EKOR berakhir SENIN 6 Juni pk 21

## Dony Lesmana

TIBA SAATNYA KAWARIMONO

19 Ochiba dari Igarashi ... Indukan Jumbo... dari kecil aja liat BODY NYA semokkkkk...

Lets Start

OC1



OC2



OC3



OC4



OC5



OC6



OC7



OC8



OC9



OC10



OC11



OC12



OC13



OC14



OC15



OC16



OC17



OC18



OC19




KALAU diliat JARINGNYA sungguh luar biasa ochiba pilihan saya di Igarashi ini...  

Tunggu apalagi , BODY Bagus, Jaring Bagus.. POLA keren !!

Harga awal Rp 900.000 / ekor , kelipatan Bid 100rb

GC  hadiah Rp 2.000.000. 
Juara 1 Hadiah Rp 1.000.000
Juara 2 Hadiah Rp 750.000.
Juara 3 Hadiah Rp 500.000

Penjurian di 11th KOIS FESTIVAL di jakarta , IKAN HARUS DIBAWA ..

Jika ada ikan yang tidak laku maka akan di keep penyelenggara dan diikut sertakan dalam penjurian yang ada

Lelang berlangsung dari sekarang sampai Senin 6 Juni 2016 pk 21. dengan perpanjangan 10 menit dari BID Terakhir... pk 21.00-21.10 diperpanjang otomatis

HAPPY BIDDING.. Kapan lagi dapat kawarimono sebagus ini

Yg rapi bid nya

no
Keterangan
 Jumlah Bid
Nama






1
OC1
                      900,000
DL

2
OC2
                      900,000
DL

3
OC3
                      900,000
DL

4
OC4
                      900,000
DL

5
OC5
                      900,000
DL

6
OC6
                      900,000
DL

7
OC7
                      900,000
DL

8
OC8
                      900,000
DL

9
OC9
                      900,000
DL

10
OC10
                      900,000
DL

11
OC11
                      900,000
DL

12
OC12
                      900,000
DL

13
OC13
                      900,000
DL

14
OC14
                      900,000
DL

15
OC15
                      900,000
DL

16
OC16
                      900,000
DL

17
OC17
                      900,000
DL

18
OC18
                      900,000
DL

19
OC19
                      900,000
DL

----------


## tantowijaya

No 5 ob om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 5 ob om don


no
Keterangan
 Jumlah Bid
Nama






1
OC1
                      900,000
DL

2
OC2
                      900,000
DL

3
OC3
                      900,000
DL

4
OC4
                      900,000
DL

5
OC5
                      900,000
Tanto Widjaja

6
OC6
                      900,000
DL

7
OC7
                      900,000
DL

8
OC8
                      900,000
DL

9
OC9
                      900,000
DL

10
OC10
                      900,000
DL

11
OC11
                      900,000
DL

12
OC12
                      900,000
DL

13
OC13
                      900,000
DL

14
OC14
                      900,000
DL

15
OC15
                      900,000
DL

16
OC16
                      900,000
DL

17
OC17
                      900,000
DL

18
OC18
                      900,000
DL

19
OC19
                      900,000
DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tambahan Peraturan ...

Jika sdh ditutup lelangnya dan masih ada yg berminat , maka dijual seharga Rp 2.000.000 dan tetap ikut dalam KC ini... Terima Kasih

----------


## tjokferry

No 1 ob om don

----------


## ipaul888

sukses acara lelangnya om

----------


## majin91

Om Don OB no 16 yach ^^

----------


## udminarejeki

No 15 Ob Om Don..,

----------


## member88

[QUOTE=Dony Lesmana;460164]TIBA SAATNYA KAWARIMONO

19 Ochiba dari Igarashi ... Indukan Jumbo... dari kecil aja liat BODY NYA semokkkkk...


Om ada foto indukan nya atau ada informasi lebih mengenai "Indukan Jumbo" ini?

----------


## Movenpick7

1 1jt
16 1 jt
17 900
thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 1 ob om don





> Om Don OB no 16 yach ^^





> No 15 Ob Om Don..,





> 1 1jt
> 16 1 jt
> 17 900
> thx


no
Keterangan
 Jumlah Bid
Nama






1
OC1
                   1,000,000
Movenpick7

2
OC2
                      900,000
DL

3
OC3
                      900,000
DL

4
OC4
                      900,000
DL

5
OC5
                      900,000
Tanto Widjaja

6
OC6
                      900,000
DL

7
OC7
                      900,000
DL

8
OC8
                      900,000
DL

9
OC9
                      900,000
DL

10
OC10
                      900,000
DL

11
OC11
                      900,000
DL

12
OC12
                      900,000
DL

13
OC13
                      900,000
DL

14
OC14
                      900,000
DL

15
OC15
                      900,000
DL

16
OC16
                   1,000,000
Movenpick 7

17
OC17
                      900,000
Movenpick7

18
OC18
                      900,000
DL

19
OC19
                      900,000
DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

lanjuttt ... kapan lagi punya ochiba bagus harga 900 rb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lanjutttt ... ayooo

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat Pagi... ayo lanjuttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat mlm .. ayo di bid...

----------


## f4is4l

Ikut meramaikan Om:
Och 4 OB
Och 5 +100
Och 16 OB

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikut meramaikan Om:
> Och 4 OB
> Och 5 +100
> Och 16 OB


Noted om... btw yg no 16 itu di 1 jt om.. thx

----------


## f4is4l

> Noted om... btw yg no 16 itu di 1 jt om.. thx


ga liat Om, 16 + 100, hehe..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ga liat Om, 16 + 100, hehe..


no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,000,000	Movenpick7
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4	900,000	f4is4l
5	OC5	1000,000	f4is4l
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	DL
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,100,000	f4is4l
17	OC17	900,000	Movenpick7
18	OC18	900,000	DL
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## yudhistira

17 1.000.000
18 900.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 17 1.000.000
> 18 900.000


no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,000,000	Movenpick7
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4	900,000	f4is4l
5	OC5	1000,000	f4is4l
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	DL
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,100,000	f4is4l
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ayoo dilanjutt

----------


## jaqoeve

No 8 ob yah

----------


## tantowijaya

No 5 1.1 om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 8 ob yah





> No 5 1.1 om don


no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,000,000	Movenpick7
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4	900,000	f4is4l
5	OC5	1100,000 tanto widjaja
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	jaqoeve
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,100,000	f4is4l
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,000,000	Movenpick7
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4	900,000	f4is4l
5	OC5	1100,000 tanto widjaja
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	jaqoeve
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,100,000	f4is4l
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

Ayo malam ini berakhir pk 21... dengan perpanjangan 10 mnt dari bid terakhir ... pk 21.00-21.10 diperpanjang otomatis

Thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo kira2  4 jam lg

----------


## Dony Lesmana

2 jam 30 mnt lg

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1 jam 30 mnt lg

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 4 Rp 1.500.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 4 Rp 1.500.000


Tau aj ikan bgs

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1 jam lg... ayo jgn menyesal nanti

----------


## Dony Lesmana

30 mnt lg kira2

----------


## f4is4l

Oc 1 + 100
oc 5 + 100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Oc 1 + 100
> oc 5 + 100


no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,100,000 f4is4l
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan
5	OC5	1.200,000 f4is4l
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	jaqoeve
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,100,000	f4is4l
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## Movenpick7

Oc 16 1,2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Oc 16 1,2 jt


no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,100,000 f4is4l
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan
5	OC5	1.200,000 f4is4l
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	jaqoeve
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,200,000 Movenpick7
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayooooo jgn menyesal nanti yaaa

----------


## tantowijaya

Oc5 1.3 om don

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no	Keterangan	Jumlah Bid	Nama
1	OC1	1,100,000 f4is4l
2	OC2	900,000	DL
3	OC3	900,000	DL
4	OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan
5	OC5	1.300,000 tantowijaya
6	OC6	900,000	DL
7	OC7	900,000	DL
8	OC8	900,000	jaqoeve
9	OC9	900,000	DL
10	OC10	900,000	DL
11	OC11	900,000	DL
12	OC12	900,000	DL
13	OC13	900,000	DL
14	OC14	900,000	DL
15	OC15	900,000	DL
16	OC16	1,200,000 Movenpick7
17	OC17	1000,000	yudhistira
18	OC18	900,000	yudhistira
19	OC19	900,000	DL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no    Keterangan    Jumlah Bid    Nama
> 1    OC1    1,100,000 f4is4l
> 2    OC2    900,000    DL
> 3    OC3    900,000    DL
> 4    OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan
> 5    OC5    1.300,000 tantowijaya
> 6    OC6    900,000    DL
> 7    OC7    900,000    DL
> 8    OC8    900,000    jaqoeve
> ...


sampe 21.10

----------


## f4is4l

OC 5 : 1,5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> OC 5 : 1,5jt


_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,100,000 f4is4l_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 DL_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 DL_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1000,000 yudhistira_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL

sampe 21.11_

----------


## tantowijaya

Ob oc 10 deh

----------


## f4is4l

Oc 17 + 100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ob oc 10 deh


_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,100,000 f4is4l_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 DL_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1000,000 yudhistira_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL

sampe 21.15_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Oc 17 + 100


_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,100,000 f4is4l_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 DL_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1100,000 f4is4l_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL

sampe 21.16_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesss jammmmm

----------


## jimmy_theone

No 15.....ob

----------


## oqkmz

OC1 + 100 deeh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 15.....ob


_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,100,000 f4is4l_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 jimmy_theone_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1100,000 f4is4l_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> OC1 + 100 deeh


_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,200,000 oqkmz_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 jimmy_theone_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1100,000 f4is4l_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL

sampai 21.25_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> _no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
> _1 OC1 1,200,000 oqkmz_
> _2 OC2 900,000 DL_
> _3 OC3 900,000 DL_
> _4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
> _5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
> _6 OC6 900,000 DL_
> _7 OC7 900,000 DL_
> _8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
> ...


tes jammmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tessss jammmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,200,000 oqkmz_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 udminarejeki_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1100,000 f4is4l_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL
_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

maaf om jimmytheone .. ada kesalahan rekap... 

yg Ochiba no 15 sdh OB dari tgl 1 juni

maaf ga keliatan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 15 Ob Om Don..,


ini bidnya om ... maaf kelewat rekap

----------


## Dony Lesmana

FINAL 

_no Keterangan Jumlah Bid Nama_
_1 OC1 1,200,000 oqkmz_
_2 OC2 900,000 DL_
_3 OC3 900,000 DL_
_4 OC4 1.500,000 Slamet Kurniawan_
_5 OC5 1.500,000 f4is4l_
_6 OC6 900,000 DL_
_7 OC7 900,000 DL_
_8 OC8 900,000 jaqoeve_
_9 OC9 900,000 DL_
_10 OC10 900,000 Tantowijaya_
_11 OC11 900,000 DL_
_12 OC12 900,000 DL_
_13 OC13 900,000 DL_
_14 OC14 900,000 DL_
_15 OC15 900,000 udminarejeki_
_16 OC16 1,200,000 Movenpick7_
_17 OC17 1100,000 f4is4l_
_18 OC18 900,000 yudhistira_
_19 OC19 900,000 DL_

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat kepada para pemenang

Harap menghubungi WA 08161871713... Ikan siap kirim mulai rabu bsk..

Terima kasih

----------


## Movenpick7

Siang td iseng" serok udah 34 cm

----------


## Yancedoang

> Siang td iseng" serok udah 34 cm


enak bener ya om nyerok aja dapet ikan 34Cm, besok saya mau coba nyerok depan rumah ah siapa tau dapet yg lebih besar hehehehehe :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Siang td iseng" serok udah 34 cm


cepet gede ya...

----------


## Movenpick7

@om yancedoang : serok dari kolam rumah om

@om slametkurniawan : makasih om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear all

Penjurian di hari kedua 11th KOIS FESTIVAL 2017 yaitu: 8 April 2017 pukul 16.00. 

Bagi para peserta yang tidak membawa ikannya atau terlambat maka akan didiskualifikasi. 


see you all 8 april 2017 at 4 pm 

Salam

Dony Lesmana

----------

